# خسارة فيكم



## mrmr120 (1 يناير 2007)

​http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/qlpy_pihepak/​
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial]

 [/FONT][/FONT]*​


----------



## mrmr120 (1 يناير 2007)

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​



​


----------



## loveinya (1 يناير 2007)

> خسارة فيكم


ليه معاملة مرات الاب دى 
اينعم دول اجمد سباب ف العالم بس الدنيا مش كده يا مرمر 
ده بيقولك ف المثل البلدى يوكل


----------



## mrmr120 (1 يناير 2007)

هههههههههه
ماشى ياعم 
ربنا يجعلنا من بركاتك​


----------



## loveinya (1 يناير 2007)

المصرى مصرى برده يابنتى دا احنا الفراعنة
​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 يناير 2007)

*ايه يا مرمر الرجاله اللى شايله شنط دى 
اجمد شباب ايه بس*​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (1 يناير 2007)

*انا لو مخطوبه وخطيبى فكر يلبس كده هخلعو وقتى
ههههههههههههه
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## mrmr120 (2 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه
دى موضة دلوقتى يابنات 
خالى بقى الشباب يمسكوا شنط كدة 
علشان يتخوا بالنار وهما مشين 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## mr.hima (2 يناير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> دى موضة دلوقتى يابنات
> خالى بقى الشباب يمسكوا شنط كدة
> علشان يتخوا بالنار وهما مشين
> هههههههههههه​



دول الشباب الخنافس زى ما بيقولوا ربنا يستر ومتنزلش مصر ...تخيلي معايا .أنسان أصلة فرعوني يلبس كدة ....
في حاجة تانية أنتي جايبة بابا نويل اللىمش قاعد على بعضة دة الموجود في التوقيع دة منين..
الصراحة لذيذ أوى


----------



## mrmr120 (2 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> دول الشباب الخنافس زى ما بيقولوا ربنا يستر ومتنزلش مصر ...تخيلي معايا .أنسان أصلة فرعوني يلبس كدة ....
> في حاجة تانية أنتي جايبة بابا نويل اللىمش قاعد على بعضة دة الموجود في التوقيع دة منين..
> الصراحة لذيذ أوى


 

*ههههههههههههه*
*ماشى يامستر هيما *
*والسانتا كلوز دة *
*من موضوع فى ركن شهر الاعياد*​


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (2 يناير 2007)

بصراحه يا مرمر الموضوع ده    مشروع راجل وفشل اوى بس  البتاع اللى فى الصوره دى  ينفع  نتفرج عليه بس لكن ما ينفعش نقول عليه راجل خالص


----------



## mrmr120 (2 يناير 2007)

طالب الشفاعه قال:


> بصراحه يا مرمر الموضوع ده مشروع راجل وفشل اوى بس البتاع اللى فى الصوره دى ينفع نتفرج عليه بس لكن ما ينفعش نقول عليه راجل خالص


 

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى ياايمن *
*مرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خسارة فيكم*

*مين دول دى الموضوه  ده انا اروح انتحر احسن ههههههههههههههههه مين ده الالى يمسك شنطه ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## micheal_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خسارة فيكم*

شكرا يا مرمر على الصور الحلوة دية 
بس اية الموضة الغريبة اللى طلعت ان الرجالة يمسكو شنط فى اديهم يبقى اية الفرق بين الراجل والست بعد كدة ربنا يستر وماطلعش موضة جديدة تخلى الراجل يلبس فستان ولا جيبة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خسارة فيكم*

ههههههههه دة مش تبعنا احنا متبرين منة ( ربنا يستر على عبيدة )


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خسارة فيكم*

مرسى اوى يا مرمر البدل حلوة بس الشنط صحيح مش ليقة عليهم​


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خسارة فيكم*

اية ده هو احنا ادخدر بينا الحال للدرجة دي
امال فين سي السيد 
هو مات


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

mrmr120 قال:


> ​http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/qlpy_pihepak/​
> *[font=times new roman, verdana, arial][font=times new roman, verdana, arial]
> 
> [/font][/font]*
> ...





*ملابس 




جميله
هؤلاء
 مفيش عضو بالمنتدى يشترى لى بدله من*


----------

